# Rocky Patel Sun Grown Torpedo Cigar Review - Great



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Right there next to the decade in the RP line. Wonderful flavor, one of the best draws ever, a solid burn, and nice look.

Read the full review here: Rocky Patel Sun Grown Torpedo Cigar Review - Great


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Have loved this cigar for the last 2 years,,,always a winner.


----------



## wilsonlaker (Dec 2, 2009)

i've read a lot of positive reviews on this cigar, just won 15 torpedos and 10 toros from cbid.did you store in your humidor and for how long?i smoked one when i recieved the torpedos , i couldn't help myself since they looked so good, but it was quite harsh and not very flavorful like i've read in previous reviews.


----------

